# Impressions of the gCeramic 0.9 ohm coil in a Trinity bell cap.



## DaveH (24/3/16)

I really need to see what these Ceramic coils are about for myself. 
Is the flavour better for me and do they last longer.
I will be using the Gceramic 0.9 ohm coil in a Trinity bell cap mounted on a Kanger tank base.
First I need to make sure the coil is fully primed (saturated) with juice, and I decided to use the vacuum-syringe method.



Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

I'm waiting patiently...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Those Trinity Tanks are beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

@Rob Fisher I agree they are beautiful although yours with the black(ened) mouth piece do look better.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Primed (hopefully) tank filled nearly ready to go.



Attached to a mod. I do like shiny


Dave

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Suck it now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Suck it now!



Patience 
This could be an _Earth Shattering_ moment (for me) 
Dave


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Patience
> This could be an _Earth Shattering_ moment (for me)
> Dave


I really hope so,it wasn't for me,I'am just shattered because they are so kak.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Patience
> This could be an _Earth Shattering_ moment (for me)



I really hope so but I don't think it will be.


----------



## Neal (24/3/16)

Hey @DaveH, as another of the more senior chaps on the forum I have over the years learned the benefits of patience, and that youth is generally wasted on the young, but dammit man, you are keeping me in suspenders here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapington (24/3/16)

These are unfortunately piss poor  especially for the money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Remember I am strictly MTL.
Also before I started I did suck 3 - 4 times with my finger and thumb closing off the air intake and I noticed a lot of air bubbles coming from the coil head.

MTL small air holes @ 14 watts - nothing a mere whisper of vapor ................. it was at this point I thought it would be a good idea to sit down.

I won't bore you all with the details but I slowly ramped up the wattage to around 25 watts now I am vaping at 22 watts (I don't like it too hot) still with the small air holes.
I find the flavour to be - clean, crisp, and fresh by far the best I have ever tasted and the throat hit from 6mg/ml juice is very high - higher than any other tank and coil I have.

I'm doing a direct comparison for flavour with a Cubis tank with the same juice and the taste from the Cubis is muted and (dare I say it) sad.

I have vaped nearly half a tank and it is getting better - not one single dry hit.

What I have found the draw (for me) needs to be slow and gentle and the other thing is there is a delay between pressing the fire button and the production of vapor.

*First Impression:* The new coil seems slow to start, needs half a tank to get going. I'm still getting the throat hits and the flavour is certainly the best I've tasted.

I like these coils - they work well for me in this tank. Interesting to see how long they last.
@Rob Fisher , @Genosmate what didn't you like about them?
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @DaveH, as another of the more senior chaps on the forum


You mean OLD don't you 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I like these coils - they work well for me in this tank. Interesting to see how long they last.
> @Rob Fisher , @Genosmate what didn't you like about them?



Well I'm glad someone like the coils and they are not a complete waste... for me the flavour is almost non-existent! And compared to a Target Tank (when you get a decent coil) there is no comparison... the only similarities between the gCeramic and cCell coils is they are both coils.

But I'm going to open a new coil and try again... only because I really wanna use my Tritinty Caps...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Here we go again... maybe I will be better off trying a juice I have never tasted before...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Remember I am strictly MTL.
> Also before I started I did suck 3 - 4 times with my finger and thumb closing off the air intake and I noticed a lot of air bubbles coming from the coil head.
> 
> MTL small air holes @ 14 watts - nothing a mere whisper of vapor ................. it was at this point I thought it would be a good idea to sit down.
> ...


I followed the instructions to the letter (incidentally they state to set the mod to 30w before first firing) with the exception that I also primed it first in a syringe and I used pure PG to prime it.

For me ; Vapour production is poor,taste is non existent,plenty of dry hits as well,overall properly kak!

I have a fresh one sitting in a tank which I will leave for at least 48 hours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go again... maybe I will be better off trying a juice I have never tasted before...
> View attachment 49162


I'm holding thumbs for you,just make sure coffee is at the ready for when you get the kak dry hit though


----------



## Neal (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> You mean OLD don't you
> 
> Dave


We are not OLD, we are distinguished. Or should that be extinguished? I am not quite sure, I seem to get confused a lot lately.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vapington (24/3/16)

Maybe the syringe method is making the difference haha. Mine had almost no flavour - compared it to an evod and the evod with same juice had decent flavour lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/3/16)

Mine also gave a non-existent flavor, I primed it well, let it sit for 5 hours, did about 20 bluff pulls and then tried it. Flavor was muted, coils performed horribly. I preferred my RBA Coil more than these ceramics. I did not get any dry hits, but didn't get any flavor either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

I certainly didn't hit straight away with 30 Watts, I did see that in the instructions but I chose to start much lower 15Watts and go up in 2Watt intervals. I was really concerned with 'dry hits'.
I've refilled the tank, freshly charged battery, I put my thumb and finger over the air intakes gave it a suck (no power) - no air bubbles from the coil head good to go. It is vaping great, I really like it.
I think this ceramic coil just needs 'vape time' to really get going.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/3/16)

@Robfisher let me now about the blueberry pavlova and how is it as a adv 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (24/3/16)

Well Dave you are welcome to have mine haha!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Thanks for sharing your experiences @DaveH

Strange how the experiences of this coil are so mixed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

No flavour - seems odd, I really don't know what to say.
I think the syringe method does help it, but also with the coil in the tank sucking on the mouth piece with the air holes completely closed does seem to help as well. Sucking on mine now produces no air bubbles. 
The flavour is great I can feel it 'dancing on my tongue'

Dave


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Well Dave you are welcome to have mine haha!



At this stage I would certainly come and buy them off you. I could bring my set up and you could have a suck on mine - see what you think 
Dave


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/3/16)

I am getting a couple of these coils next week, will add my experiences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Have given up on the gCeramics for the time being... grabbed juices I need to test and filled my Trinity Tanks up and put in gClaptons. The bottle on the left is pure PG and I have taken all the suspect cCell coils and will soak them in the PG for a few days and see if that doesn't maybe help.


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

I'm virtually chain vaping at 22 Watts - a little warm for me but still great flavour and massive throat hits.
Dave


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I am getting a couple of these coils next week, will add my experiences


If I was you I'd just get one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I'm virtually chain vaping at 22 Watts - a little warm for me but still great flavour and massive throat hits.



What juice do you have in the tank @DaveH?


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> If I was you I'd just get one


By the sounds of it, maybe you right. I have two very different setups, that I would like to test them on, so should be fun.


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The bottle on the left is pure PG and I have taken all the suspect cCell coils and will soak them in the PG for a few days and see if that doesn't maybe help.


@Rob Fisher I think it will reach some sort of equilibrium with the trapped air and still not be primed or saturated properly.
A easy check is to cover the air intakes and suck, it should be near impossible to suck and check for air bubbles. I had to do it about 5 times before there were no air bubbles. If I try now and suck with the air intakes closed nothing happens. No air bubbles and hard to suck - it creates a vacuum. 

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher I think it will reach some sort of equilibrium with the trapped air and still not be primed or saturated properly.
> A easy check is to cover the air intakes and suck, it should be near impossible to suck and check for air bubbles. I had to do it about 5 times before there were no air bubbles. If I try now and suck with the air intakes closed nothing happens. No air bubbles and hard to suck - it creates a vacuum.



Every 10 minutes or so I bang the bottle on the desk and a few more bubbles are released. I plan to continue doing this for a few days and then try them again.


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What juice do you have in the tank @DaveH?


70/30, 6mg Saturn from Atomix Vapes ........... a 'fruit loops' flavour and it is one of my favorites. A gentle fresh taste for me and good all day vape, although now with the gceramic coils it's a more intense flavour but not over powering.
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I certainly didn't hit straight away with 30 Watts, I did see that in the instructions but I chose to start much lower 15Watts and go up in 2Watt intervals. I was really concerned with 'dry hits'.
> I've refilled the tank, freshly charged battery, I put my thumb and finger over the air intakes gave it a suck (no power) - no air bubbles from the coil head good to go. It is vaping great, I really like it.
> I think this ceramic coil just needs 'vape time' to really get going.
> 
> Dave



I've also put 4 of them into a bottle of PG to see what happens.
I have had one in a tank sitting in juice since this morning which I had planned to leave for 48hours but my curiosity has got the better of me and I'm going to try this ramp up in small increments tactic and see what happens,I'll post an update


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every 10 minutes or so I bang the bottle on the desk and a few more bubbles are released. I plan to continue doing this for a few days and then try them again.


Make sure you take a plank of wood when you go out or you'll put dents in the dashboard of the Merc

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every 10 minutes or so I bang the bottle on the desk and a few more bubbles are released. I plan to continue doing this for a few days and then try them again.


 The things we vapors do. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> I've also put 4 of them into a bottle of PG to see what happens.
> I have had one in a tank sitting in juice since this morning which I had planned to leave for 48hours but my curiosity has got the better of me and I'm going to try this ramp up in small increments tactic and see what happens,I'll post an update



When it is in your tank close the air holes place your fingers over the same - suck with no power make sure there are no air bubbles come out of the coil head. 
Dave


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> When it is in your tank close the air holes place your fingers over the same - suck with no power make sure there are no air bubbles come out of the coil head.
> Dave


Dave I've been sucking on this thing like Bob Marley going at it with a Jamaican roll up

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Dave I've been sucking on this thing like Bob Marley going at it with a Jamaican roll up


  

Any air bubbles?
I need a cup of tea.
Dave


----------



## Duffie12 (24/3/16)

Beginning to wonder if there are a few bad batches floating around. Otherwise they're really hit and miss and @Rob Fisher got the star cCell and you got the star gCeramic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Any air bubbles?
> I need a cup of tea.
> Dave


Not from the tank but I think I've got the bends,I need a lie down in a dark room

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Not from the tank but I think I've got the bends,I need a lie down in a dark room


 
So you are good to go. Take it slowly let the coil settle in.
And may the force be with you 
Dave


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Beginning to wonder if there are a few bad batches floating around. Otherwise they're really hit and miss and @Rob Fisher got the star cCell and you got the star gCeramic.



I think they are just different to the normal wire coil and wick and take some time to saturate properly.
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Not from the tank but I think I've got the bends,I need a lie down in a dark room



 BEST Chirp ever in the history of forums!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/3/16)

This has really been a interesting thread to read. 
As I am planning on getting a target tank soon.
Thanks @DaveH and gents

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/3/16)

I've been reading along and its been like a mini soapie for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/16)

I agree, very entertaining read for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

johan said:


> I agree, very entertaining read for sure.


Johan,please don't weaken and get one of these things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Johan,please don't weaken and get one of these things



I'm so weak that I only dare use my Reo, Woody and ePipe, all with long lasting no need to suck 26G Kanthal. Not brave enough to venture into something that will cause the "bends".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Mmm, ............. time for a refill - doesn't last long or I'm vaping too much.


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/3/16)

I started typing my experiences on this setup in this thread, but it became a long comparison between 4 different Subtank Mini coils I've been testing over the past week. So I made a separate thread. Here is a link if anyone is interested (Newest version SSOCC Stock 0.5ohm, SSOCC Clapton 0.5ohm, GCeramic, GClapton)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/more-coil-wars-subtank-only-coils-compared.t20987/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

I'm going to try another gCeramic coil in one of my Subtank minis see how that goes. A pity these gCeramic coils don't fit the Cubis. Different juice still 70/30 and 6mg
 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Primed the coil in a syringe by pulling the plunger out with my thumb over the exit hole, I did this 5-6 times. Loaded the coil into the tank base, filled the tank with juice. Again started at 15 Watts increasing 2 Watts at a time but this time after each firing I sucked through the mouth piece with the air intake sealed to expel any air in the coil head. I carried on normal vaping at 23 Watts and every 6 to 9 vapes I just suck through the mouth piece with the air intake sealed (no power) just to make sure there is no air in the coil head.
Piece of cake 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> No flavour - seems odd, I really don't know what to say.
> I think the syringe method does help it, but also with the coil in the tank sucking on the mouth piece with the air holes completely closed does seem to help as well. Sucking on mine now produces no air bubbles.
> The flavour is great I can feel it 'dancing on my tongue'
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the advice @DaveH but this is starting to sound like some serious PT to have a couple of puffs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (25/3/16)

Well,I followed the @DaveH method yesterday afternoon and vaped the tank for the rest of the day,still juice left in the tank so left it overnight and gave it another go this morning.................
It's better than my initial try with the coil where I followed Atom's instructions to the letter with the addition of the 'vacuum syringe' thing.
But I don't think its a good as the same Companies GClaptons and from what I remember I'd say the stock Kanger coils are better as well.
Comparing it to a Bellus (which has modified air holes) which is the only other tank I have I would say the Bellus wins hands down in terms of flavour,vapour production and throat hit.
I was really hoping this would be a step up from anything I've tried but at the moment for me anyway,its not.
I'll persevere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (25/3/16)

I have just filled the Trinity Bellcap for the 5th time (bearing in mind the 1st tank was only half).
I'm not chain vaping any more, just my normal vape. 
After the coil has rested for a short time (5 mins) and cooled down there is hardly any vapor with the first puff @20 Watts at 30 watts it is fine except I find the vapor a little on the warm side for me. At 24/25 Watts just about right but I do sometimes have to fire it 2 seconds before I vape on it.
Further like others have said it needs a long gentle draw to appreciate the full flavour of the vape. 

Last night I did try to push it at 30 watts (and chain vape) to see what happens. The vape gets really hot (burns my lip) even holding the fire until the mod displays "over 10 seconds" I did not get a dry hit. The bottom of the tank and the top of the mod get extremely hot (nearly too hot to touch), the flavour changed and not for the better  - a strange taste, no where near as bad as burnt cotton, nevertheless something got too hot, could be burnt juice, not sure what it was - not nice though. 
After a 30 min cool down it was back to normal @ 24 Watts with no strange taste and a full flavour vape and a nice throat hit.

That's really all I can say - I do like them, I like the flavour and maybe, just maybe, these coils suit my type of vaping.
I'm now mainly interested how long they will last before something goes wrong.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

On tank fill number 8 for the Bellcap.
The ceramic still looks clean, the pink part is the o'ring.



Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

One thing I don't like about the Kangertech coil heads is the holes for the juice to wick through is half way up the coil head. I have always though it would be better if it was lower down. It is very easy for the juice level in the tank to drop below the wicking holes without noticing and getting a dry hit.
I have done the following before on the normal Kanger coil heads. I really can't say if it makes any difference or not.
This is what I have done.
The coil head is pulled apart and the hole is elongated to form a slot all the way to the bottom.



The inner of the coil head is rotated to align the two slots



The two parts are pushed together



Good to go



It was done in a hurry so it is a bit rough and ready. 
Still works  using it now, whether it makes any difference to the wicking properties of the coil head I really can't say.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

Nice job @DaveH! It must make a difference! That's how they should have been done in the first place!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

I'm of the impression that the 'dry hits' some of you get with these gCeramic coils is not primary due to poor wicking. Obviously the 'dry hit' one gets is because the wicking material has no juice to dissipate the heat thus a 'dry hit'. However I believe the 'dry hits' from these gCeramic coils manifests itself only in the top millimeter or two of the ceramic coil.

Ceramics are poor conductors of heat, that means they retain the heat quite well and as we all know hot air rises. This surely means the top part of the ceramic coils must get much hotter than the lower part of the ceramic coil. If the top part of the ceramic coil is hotter there will come a time when the top part of the ceramic is so hot that the wicking material is unable to hold the juice in liquid form and the juice is constantly being evaporated. The lower part of the ceramic coil because it is cooler will be saturated with juice, firing the coil will cause the lower part of the coil to vaporize the juice however the top part of the ceramic coil has very little liquid juice around it because it has already been vaporized. With no liquid to vaporize the heat is dissipated into the wicking material and causes the 'dry hit'.

Just a thought or two - any comments.

Dave
Edit: Removed the word 'heat' and replaced it with 'hot air' (technically more correct). Thank you @Duffie12

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (27/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I'm of the impression that the 'dry hits' some of you get with these gCeramic coils is not primary due to poor wicking. Obviously the 'dry hit' one gets is because the wicking material has no juice to dissipate the heat thus a 'dry hit'. However I believe the 'dry hits' from these gCeramic coils manifests itself only in the top millimeter or two of the ceramic coil.
> 
> Ceramics are poor conductors of heat, that means they retain the heat quite well and as we all know heat rises. This surely means the top part of the ceramic coils must get much hotter than the lower part of the ceramic coil. If the top part of the ceramic coil is hotter there will come a time when the top part of the ceramic is so hot that the wicking material is unable to hold the juice in liquid form and the juice is constantly being evaporated. The lower part of the ceramic coil because it is cooler will be saturated with juice, firing the coil will cause the lower part of the coil to vaporize the juice however the top part of the ceramic coil has very little liquid juice around it because it has already been vaporized. With no liquid to vaporize the heat is dissipated into the wicking material and causes the 'dry hit'.
> 
> ...



It is hot air which rises, not necessarily heat itself. Hot air as a gas expands making it less dense that the cooler air and then it rises.

Of course your theory may be correct, perhaps for different reasons, for example the inner part of the ceramic wick where the coil is gets hotter first and the outer piece coils quicker because of the surrounding liquid?


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

You are quite right it is the hot air that rises, that causes the top part to become hotter
Dave


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

I just don't see it solely as a wicking problem, there is more to it. 
Dave


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

Hi @DaveH 

I like your theory. I think you are onto something. 

Am hoping it gets us a step closer to solving the mystery of these coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @DaveH
> 
> I like your theory. I think you are onto something.
> 
> Am hoping it gets us a step closer to solving the mystery of these coils.



Thanks @Silver, I am sure a lot of work and effort has been put into the development of these ceramic coils and credit to all those involved. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/3/16)

DaveH said:


> One thing I don't like about the Kangertech coil heads is the holes for the juice to wick through is half way up the coil head. I have always though it would be better if it was lower down. It is very easy for the juice level in the tank to drop below the wicking holes without noticing and getting a dry hit.
> I have done the following before on the normal Kanger coil heads. I really can't say if it makes any difference or not.
> This is what I have done.
> The coil head is pulled apart and the hole is elongated to form a slot all the way to the bottom.
> ...


Any tips on getting the thing apart please?
I planned to try something similar but the first one I tried worked OK (but I had already drilled it and stuffed it up),second one ******! and the last one the thing separated hard to explain but the red arrow points to what I mean.


----------



## DaveH (28/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Any tips on getting the thing apart please?
> I planned to try something similar but the first one I tried worked OK (but I had already drilled it and stuffed it up),second one ******! and the last one the thing separated hard to explain but the red arrow points to what I mean.



Hi @Genosmate They are very difficult if not impossible to take apart without damaging some part of it. I damaged the outer casing by using a Dremel on it and cutting a slot on each side, this allowed me to pull the thing apart. I don't think it is a deliberate action by the manufacturers to stop anyone taking it apart any press fit of two parts can be difficult to take apart without causing damage.

I tried to pull it apart and failed, I thought about using a pair of pliers on the threaded part to help get a grip and pull it apart but I was certain it would damage the threaded part and make it unusable. I decided to cut the slots in situ and after both slots were cut it came apart reasonable easy.

I have cut two slots in another one (for some unexplained reason ) this time it was done on a milling machine and the coil head held in a machine vice.
Ended up with this.



However it was held in the vice and machined when it was like this. It only came apart after the two slots were cut.



Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/3/16)

Thanks @DaveH,first one I tried I decided to drill it,but hit the internal casing thats when I pulled it apart for a look see and it came apart easy enough.
Thats when I tried to pull apart two more and failed so gave up.
Got some sitting in pure VG and got nothing to lose except another 80 bucks so I'll sling one on the mill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (28/3/16)

Refill No. 10 on the Bellcap so just over 30ml vaped.
It is still vaping with a very nice flavour, I vape the same juice in a Cubis to compare.
Perhaps a little unfair because the Bellcap is vaped at 22 Watts and the Cubis at 14 Watts.

There are a few things I have noticed.
i) I need to press the fire button 2-3 seconds before I vape otherwise there is not much vapor. (Especially when cold)
ii)There is more leaking from the air holes than with the normal Kangertech coils.
iii)Sometimes (and not always) the final part of the draw is much hotter.
iv)If I hold the tank upside down the juice readily flows from the mouth piece.

Those listed above are all downers for me, and don't make it a good coil (for me). However if the life of these coils are in the region of 40 tanks I would consider being a regular user.

It also seems to me the 'hype' far exceeded the actual use of these gCeramic coils, mainly the large variations in the results of their usage is a major concern. Summing up there is a broad lack of consistency in the use of these coils.

Dave


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

@DaveH has tried just about everything to get these coils to work better and Atom would need a bigger box to include the extra instructions to date!
Here's another they could try adding,buy a vacuum chamber and pump for a gazillion bucks put the coils in and pull a vacuum to around 29 in - hg and wait.........................well now they seem a bit better but its costly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

I need a chamber and pump!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

I 


Rob Fisher said:


> I need a chamber and pump!


I think its more cost effective to send them to someone in possession of said pumping equipment BTW I said that they are better I didn't say they were good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> I
> 
> I think its more cost effective to send them to someone in possession of said pumping equipment BTW I said that they are better I didn't say they were good



Ahhhh *better *is all relative... the pain of having an arm hacked off is not cool but hacking off just an hand is *better*?

OK cancel order for pressure tank and pump!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/3/16)

DaveH said:


> One thing I don't like about the Kangertech coil heads is the holes for the juice to wick through is half way up the coil head. I have always though it would be better if it was lower down. It is very easy for the juice level in the tank to drop below the wicking holes without noticing and getting a dry hit.
> 
> Dave



I don't think Kangertech make these coils. From what I can see, the outer casing is exactly the same as the GClapton. Could be laziness or a rush to get to market ? 

Might be interesting to see if Kanger make ceramics and if they do, will they just clone their SSOC designs ?


----------



## Neal (29/3/16)

Hey @DaveH, really impressed with your skills on the slotting of coils, makes perfect sense. Thanks for objective and informative review of these coils, really good job mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (29/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I don't think Kangertech make these coils. From what I can see, the outer casing is exactly the same as the GClapton.


Maybe my post was miss-read or I didn't write it in a clear enough manner.
The pic below may help to clear it up.
The Kangertech coil head is on the left. (It says Kangertech on it). The gCeramic coil head is on the right.



This pic shows the position of the wicking holes. 



The outer casings are a different shape. The Kangertech is square with rounded corners and the gCeramic is hexagonal with rounded corners.



I hope that has made it a bit clearer for you @WARMACHINE

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (2/4/16)

The Bellcap is on it's 15th fill.
Thought I would take a pic. There is some discolouring compared to a new unused one.
The new unused one is on the right.




Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/4/16)

You guys know how easy the Subtank RBA deck is to use and how really REALLY good it tastes?... Just saying... Takes me 15 minutes and I have a clean coil wicked up and ready to rock. These ceramics seem... well... backwards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (11/4/16)

Just an update, the Bellcap is on it's 24th refill, 100ml.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (17/4/16)

Bellcap on 30th refill ............ B o r i n g 
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Bellcap on 30th refill ............ B o r i n g
> Dave


How's the discolouration now of the ceramic coils? I'm super impressed with these ceramic coils 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (17/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> How's the discolouration now of the ceramic coils? I'm super impressed with these ceramic coils



I checked the discolouration 3 or 4 refills ago - it is discolured but whether it is any worst than it was at the 15th refill not really sure.
Tomorrow when it is refilled I will take some photos and compare it to an unused one and another Gceramic in the toptank.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/4/16)

DaveH said:


> I checked the discolouration 3 or 4 refills ago - it is discolured but whether is is any worst than it was at the 15th refill not really sure.
> Tomorrow when it is refilled I will take some photos and compare it to at unused one and another Gceramic in the toptank.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (18/4/16)

The centre coil is unused.
The coil on the left 30 fills Bellcap. The coil on the right 18 fills Subtank mini topfill.




As can be seen both coils compared to the centre (unused) one are discoloured. The amount of discoluration seems equal although in the photo one may appear darker than the other. No detectable difference in the discolouration was detected by closer side by side examination. 
Both coils are used between 20 and 24 watts on a daily basis.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/4/16)

DaveH said:


> The centre coil is unused.
> The coil on the left 30 fills Bellcap. The coil on the right 18 fills Subtank mini topfill.
> 
> View attachment 51670
> ...


Awesome thanks @DaveH

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/5/16)

The Trinity Bellcap has 50 fills approx 200 ml. over a period of 41 days (a day short of 6 weeks). I have used a tankful per day except during the first week or so when it was 1.5 to 2 tanks per day.
I decided to see if the flavour has diminished since the start, I would have liked to use two Bellcaps for the comparison but I only have one so I used two Toptanks.

The flavour comparison was carried out between the ceramic coil (gCeramic 0.9 ohm) from the Bellcap with 41 days use and 200ml of juice, and a brand new unused gCeramic 0.9 ohm coil both in Toptanks.

Priming the new coil. It was primed it with some juice in the top and the side holes of the coil head and the tank filled, I sucked on the tank with the air holes closed off and no power. After 5 to 6 sucks - no air bubbles I then started to vape starting at 12 watts increasing in increments of 2 Watts until 28 Watts.
I vape at 22Watts MTL. and not one dry hit.

I vaped that tank full, refilled it and did a flavour comparison between the two tanks at 22 Watts and 24 Watts.

*I could not determine any flavour difference between the two coils - this confirmed my suspicion that I am useless at tasting* 

I have been tasting all day - standing on one leg, one hand behind my back, eyes wide closed, eyes wide open and I do notice (sometimes) a difference but it is so consistence it is meaningless.

The only thing I can say is the first gCeramic 0.9 ohm coils in the Bellcap vaping at 22 to 24 Watts MTL do last very well, 200ml (50 tank fulls).

The other thing is the old coil head is more "leaky" than the new coil head especially with the last quarter of juice. However this could well be due to the modification I did to the coil head. (May be this is the reason why Kangertech use a hole for the juice and not a slot all the way to the bottom )

That's it for now folks 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (4/5/16)

Some one told me that the ccell 0.5 and 0.9 to overcome the dry hits etc soak it in a mug with boiling water. Take it out after a few hours prime with juice 5 to 6 zero power pulls and all is good to go. @Rob Fisher would you be able to test this theory with some of your duds???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/16)

Will try it when I get back to my Vape cave when I get back from holiday. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## DaveH (29/5/16)

Just an update.
75 tank fills, approx 300ml, 66 days (9 weeks).
I have noticed over the last week or so the flavour and the vapour production getting weaker, I've compensated by increasing the wattage from 22 Watts to 25 Watts maybe the ceramic is becoming a bit 'clogged up'
It could be of course the coil has reached it's end of useful life.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (29/5/16)

DaveH said:


> Just an update.
> 75 tank fills, approx 300ml, 66 days (9 weeks).
> I have noticed over the last week or so the flavour and the vapour production getting weaker, I've compensated by increasing the wattage from 22 Watts to 25 Watts maybe the ceramic is becoming a bit 'clogged up'
> It could be of course the coil has reached it's end of useful life.
> Dave


@DaveH, even if the coil reached the end of its live it is still awsome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

Just a note for those Sub Tank owners who have been looking for a good ceramic coil... the Kangertech Ceramics have arrived...
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-ceramic-replacement-coils-5-pack.html
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...the-heat/products/kanger-ceramic-coil-0-5-ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (31/5/16)

MTL vape is what I do, it is my main mode of operation if I can't MTL it then it is a failure for me. 

I have a Kangertech ceramic 0.5 ohm coil in a Top tank vaping at 22 Watts MTL, and it vapes very well for me.
A quick prime is all it needs that is to say a few drops of juice in a new coil and it is ready to vape. A few sucks with no power will just make sure there are no air bubbles trapped in the coil head, and you are ready to vape.
I like to vape this coil at 22 Watts because I like a 'cool' vape. It is a little on the 'airy' side nevertheless it is fine for me to do MTL. 

What I have found and not just this coil but the gCeramic coil as well they tend to cause the tank to leak. Some call it weeping I call it leaking.  
What I think happens is although the coils 'wick' well they do not hold the juice so well and over a short time (minutes) the juice in the coil drains down and causes leaks. Overall I think the Kangertech 0.5 ohm coils are a good way to go.

Now if you want a great MTL setup go for the Target Tank with a 0.9 ohm cCell ceramic I currently vape it at 18 - 20 Watts. The Target tank air adjustment allows for a minuscule (nearly none) air flow a very very tight draw. Too tight even for me but a slight adjustment means a perfect air flow can be achieved for any MTL aficionados. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

Just to revive an old thread...

What am I putting in my Trinity Bell when it arrives? Kanger Ceramic, Atom Ceramic, or my trusted RBA?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Just to revive an old thread...
> 
> What am I putting in my Trinity Bell when it arrives? Kanger Ceramic, Atom Ceramic, or my trusted RBA?



New Kanger Ceramic's are pretty good... not quite as good as the cCells but close.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> New Kanger Ceramic's are pretty good... not quite as good as the cCells but close.


Is there an older version of the Kanger Ceramics that are rubbish? I was waaaay out of the loop in the ceramic wars, so would hate to get the wrong ones.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Is there an older version of the Kanger Ceramics that are rubbish? I was waaaay out of the loop in the ceramic wars, so would hate to get the wrong ones.



No I don't think so... there was a few non Kanger coils that made an appearance but only one form Kanger as far as I know.... so you should be safe!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

